# Problem mit JobQueue / Debugging



## Quest (29. Nov. 2011)

Ich habe gerade die erste VZ auf meinem Server erstellt und jetzt ein kleines Problem mit der Queue, die nicht abgearbeitet wird.

in der lib/config.inc.php hab ich log_priority schon auf 0 gestellt.
Trotzdem meldet mir ein "php -q server.php" nur ein "finished." und das Log unter /var/log/ispconfig bleibt auch leer.

Wie komme ich nun an den Fehler, der verhindert, dass die Queue abgearbeitet wird?


----------



## Till (29. Nov. 2011)

> in der lib/config.inc.php hab ich log_priority schon auf 0 gestellt.


Die Einstellung ist seit ISPConfig 3.0.3 im Interface und nicht mehr in der datei. Scvhau mal den Beitrag hier im FAQ:

How to enable verbose logging (debugging) in ISPConfig 3? « FAQforge



> Trotzdem meldet mir ein "php -q server.php" nur ein "finished."


So solltest Du das nicht aufrufen, da die Pfade sonst nicht stimmen, der korrekte Aufruf ist:

/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh


----------

